# dock/icons out of view on MacBook desktop



## dklapsley (Dec 27, 2007)

It's like my desktop has expanded pushing previously viewable icons, and the dock off the margins of the screen where I can't see them,.

This is NOT a matter of hiding ("Turning Hiding Off") and retrieving the dock. I know about that. Rather, the dock is not hiding, it's just out of sight on my desktop (if that makes sense)

When I position the pointer below the bottom margin of the screen (out of sight) and start clicking away--applications appear. I can't use the iWeb tooks because the Applicator is out of my sight off the right margin of my screen.

I can access the applications, of course, but I can't use iWeb (as above). I can't see the dock and the trash. I don't see when my flashdrive mounts on the desktop.

I'm relatively new to Macs, so maybe there is an obvious fix that I'm unaware. Any help would be fantastic.

Dan


----------



## dklapsley (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, wouldn't you know it, the problem rather fixed itself. I've had this problem for several days, and now having let the MacBook "go to sleep" as it were---I came back to it with everything now visible. 

I would still enjoy hearing from anyone who has had a similar problem, or who know what or why this sort of thing happens (and what do do about it in the future---apparently doing nothing seems to work).

Dan


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Haven't had the problem myself, but I'd bet it was something weird about detecting displays. Next time, try going to System Preferences->Displays, then click on Detect Displays.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Almost sounds like there was some kind of overscan on, or "Universal Access" was on, magnifying the screen.


----------



## dklapsley (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks for the replies, I appreciate it.  My problem has returned. But the problem goes away when I let the computer sit and go into sleep mode. Then, when I turn it back on, the screen is sized back to normal and I can see everything.

I will try your suggestions, but what should I do about a overscan or "universal access", if that is magnifying the screen on log-in, and what can I do about it?

Or, if I go into System Preferences and click on Detect Displays?

Thanks again for taking the time to answer.

Dan


----------

